# Severely engorged breast. No milk when pumping! HELP!!!! - Updated



## trinimommy

nak

I have posted my many steps of misery here. Now my right breast is severely engorged and SORE!!!! I have tried several pumps and cant even get 1 oz of milk sometimes just drops.

My son cannot latch on that side becuz it is 2 ngorged.

I am in so much pain it drives me to tears. When oh when will this go away?

Please help with any suggestions.


----------



## Mama Poot

The flange on the pump might be the wrong size. If this is the case that could be why you arent getting the milk to let down and come out. You could also try hand expressing the milk too.


----------



## Draupadi

Have you tried hand expressing? Also, try a very warm shower and massage your breast.
Be careful with pumping. Sometimes the extra stimulation wilk make it worse!
Do you have plugged ducts?
Some women chill cabbage leaves for engorgement relief. When my friend's milk came in, it was the only thing that helped.


----------



## trinimommy

nak

I saw a lactation consultant that used a professional grade medela that fit properly but still did not get much...

I had a plugged duct and once I got it cleared was when the engorgement started (Saturday).

Not a new milk issue but I have been doing the cabbage leaves also.

I am in such pain I don't know what to do. I have tried hand expressing but still not much comes out. And my entire breast is now so sore that hand expressing hurts. Will the milk trapped inside eventualy dissipate since it won't come out?
I am so desperate for relief.


----------



## tree-hugger

There was a thread on here a few days ago about a woman who was going to have her husband suck on the boob to try to get some milk out and provide some relief. If that's not too weird for you, it's something to try....


----------



## asunlitrose

Have you tried pumping while your baby is feeding off the other breast?


----------



## trinimommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *asunlitrose* 
Have you tried pumping while your baby is feeding off the other breast?

Yeah I have tried tht with the manual pump...the electric pump is to hard to maneuver while babe is feeding. Still no increase...I am so baffled.

Tree-hugger... my boyfriend lives in ny and i am in fl so that wont work...it's so tender right now I don't even know if I could stand it...eeeeeeek


----------



## asunlitrose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trinimommy* 
Yeah I have tried tht with the manual pump...the electric pump is to hard to maneuver while babe is feeding. Still no increase...I am so baffled.

Tree-hugger... my boyfriend lives in ny and i am in fl so that wont work...it's so tender right now I don't even know if I could stand it...eeeeeeek

Is it possible to get someone to help you maneuver the electric pump while your babe is on? Usually when the baby triggers the letdown you'll get a nice output. If I was in FL I'd totally help you!









Maybe the suction isn't high enough? Which pump do you have? Are you starting out with high suction and quick cycle and slowing down? Babies suck harder and quicker at first and it's good to simulate that.


----------



## trinimommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *asunlitrose* 
Is it possible to get someone to help you maneuver the electric pump while your babe is on? Usually when the baby triggers the letdown you'll get a nice output. If I was in FL I'd totally help you!









Maybe the suction isn't high enough? Which pump do you have? Are you starting out with high suction and quick cycle and slowing down? Babies suck harder and quicker at first and it's good to simulate that.

I only have my 8 year old and when she tries to hold it she does not hold it still and it ends up losing suction.

I have a first year dual electric pump. Don't have the suction too high because my breasts is so tender. And it does not offer a multiple cycle option. The horn on the manual medela fits so much better but of course they are not interchangeable.


----------



## frenchie03

Usually when I'm that engorged wet heat is a big help. Have you tried HOT wet compresses like with a rag or cloth diaper, getting it wet and then warming it in the microwave? After two or three applications of those my engorged breasts usually start leaking and then I can either manually express or pump. Good luck!


----------



## trinimommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frenchie03* 
Usually when I'm that engorged wet heat is a big help. Have you tried HOT wet compresses like with a rag or cloth diaper, getting it wet and then warming it in the microwave? After two or three applications of those my engorged breasts usually start leaking and then I can either manually express or pump. Good luck!

Yep...I swear I have been trying everything which is why i am frustrated to tears.







Maybe it is not hot enough? I don't know. My breast tisue is so sore and tender I am so scared to damage it


----------



## tree-hugger

another thought--maybe breast compressions while pumping would help?


----------



## kooica27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trinimommy* 
nak

I have posted my many steps of misery here. Now my right breast is severely engorged and SORE!!!! I have tried several pumps and cant even get 1 oz of milk sometimes just drops.

My son cannot latch on that side becuz it is 2 ngorged.

I am in so much pain it drives me to tears. When oh when will this go away?

Please help with any suggestions.

my breasts were painfully engorged for days, the only thing that helped was standing under a pretty warm shower and massaging my breasts toward the nipple under the water. i did this as many times a day as I could. try to nurse instead of pump if you can, the trick is to us the index and middle fingers on both hands, put on either side of your nipple and press down to displace the milk from the tissue around your nipple so your baby can get a good latch. also, put cold cabbage leaves over your breast in between feedings to help with the sewlling and pain. i hope this helps.


----------



## GooeyRN

Your pump isn't a good one. Get an Avent isis hand pump (about $50) Pump that side after baby triggers a let down on the other side. You may have a plugged duct. Use moist heat (shower/hot wash cloth) and massage towards the nipple. Taking soy lecithin can help prevent them. I have my dh suck out plugs when I get them.


----------



## dahlsk

Just had to add that I have a Medela electric and an Avent Isis and when I get really engorged, the Isis works much better. I also second the wet heat suggestion. I hope you get some relief soon!


----------



## birthmommom

mama,

have you tritd filling a sock w/ rice and heating that in the microwave? i had to do that when nothing else worked

i hope yu find something soon


----------



## Hawkeyemama

Sometimes when I have engorgement and babe is rejecting the side, I can get the baby to latch on in the middle of the night while he's still not fully awake.
Worth a try!

Massage helped me a lot, like kooica27 describes

With the pain you have, I'd guess you may have plugged ducts again. If you notice red streaks or spots on your breast, if it feels very hot to the touch, if you start to feel flu-like symptoms- call your LC or doctor and let them know you may have mastitis.


----------



## anudi01

Don't know if this will work with such a new baby, but when I was majorly engorged once, where no milk would let out, I parked it in the bath and just had my ds nurse and nurse and nurse. I would alternate running the hot water of the shower over the breast, with just soaking in the bath. Hey might as well just throw cabbage leaves in the bath with you. (I have no idea if this would work, but I know how desparate and anxious you feel). My experience with pumping during plugged duct was not good. It didn't provide relief and just made me more sore. Try nursing in all different kind of positions (baby upsidedown, laying on tummy on your tummy, Side lying with baby lying in the opposite direction (his feet and your head). I can reach my nipple with my own mouth and wouldn't hesitate to try to nurse it in this situation. Good luck and try to relax. I know it is so HARD. hugs to you mama


----------



## AutumnAir

I know how you feel. I had mastitis, got very engorged, baby opened a big sore on my nipple, couldn't nurse that side, tried pumping, didn't get anything out for over 3 days, breast was 3 times the size of the other one and I was in agony. It eventually got a bit better when my husband basically just squeezed the ^%*$ out of it, but it hurt so bad and was never really the same again.
Here is something I didn't know at the time - it might help in your situation. I also agree that massage (pretty firm) and wet heat could help. I'm so sorry you're going through this - hope you feel better soon.


----------



## RoadWorkAhead

So Sorry, had it happen when DD had to be weaned for tube. DH would literally have to remove the milk for me. Gross as it might seem, it was the best relief in the world. But as thats not an option, know any other BFing mamas who might have an efficient older LO who could get it out? Ds was a champ for that sort of thing...Didn't matter whose boobs LOL. I hope its getting better.


----------



## trinimommy

Thanks for the suggestions ladies. Nothing has worked. I have given up on that breast all together. It does not even leak anymore when nursing on the other side...it still feels engorged...I am doing cabbage leaves which softens it but there is no pumping out any milk...will the milk just dry up and allow the engorgement to go down? I was hoping it would, then hopefully I could try to relactate on that side once it is resolved. I have only a day or so left of the antibiotics...I have also been doing probiotics to hopefully avoid any thrush.

Anyone know if the milk that is tapped inside will dry up and let my boob deflate? I am so disappointed that this has happened....I keep feeding on the other boob though...that is the only boob he is getting right now and I feel as though that keeps prompting a let down in the sick boob. Any thoughts?


----------



## tree-hugger

I've heard of people successfully feeding their baby on one boob alone. I imagine that side will dry up if it's not used.


----------



## trinimommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tree-hugger* 
I've heard of people successfully feeding their baby on one boob alone. I imagine that side will dry up if it's not used.

nak

Well I have only been feeding on one side but this other boob just wont stop...cant get the milk out yet I get to feel that darn prickly painful let down feeling and it is still engorged especially in the morning. i dont know what to do. this is so not fun...i spend everyday icing it and wrapping it in cabbage which softens it up a bit then it just fills back up...wtf????


----------



## trinimommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trinimommy* 
nak

Well I have only been feeding on one side but this other boob just wont stop...cant get the milk out yet I get to feel that darn prickly painful let down feeling and it is still engorged especially in the morning. i dont know what to do. this is so not fun...i spend everyday icing it and wrapping it in cabbage which softens it up a bit then it just fills back up...wtf????

This is just not right...is it because I am feeding on the other side that this one keeps making milk...I am so tired of spending every day in pain...

for mothers who choose not to nurse at all, I can't imagine they go through this pain for this long!


----------



## asunlitrose

Have you tried reverse pressure softening to help your baby get on? Maybe that will help.

http://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/...cotterman.html


----------



## trinimommy

Well here's the update. I have been in severe pain. I went in to the Dr on Monday and she said I had a really bad infection and sent me to a breast specialist/surgeon. He advised me that there was a breast abcess and tried to lance it. He then said it was way to much and that I would need to be admitted into the hospital for surgery for an Incision and Drainage. So I went yesterday for the I & D and was put under General Anesthesia with Docs trying to tell me not to feed afterward and that I should not feed on the infected breast.

Because this was a last minute thing I did not get time to pump milk so my son had his first bottle yesterday while I was in surgery and when I got home AND it was a bottle of formula. He was so upset...and so was I! But there was nothing else that could be done. I was counting down to midnight last night so that I could nurse him after pumping and dumping twice.

I am quite confused because everything I have read says continue to feed. So I don't know. Right now the right breast is all bandaged up so I can't access it anyway.

Apparently the incision is packed and I have to go in every few days to have them repack it. Anyone have any experience with this from Csec or anything so I can know what to expect? This has been such a nightmare.


----------



## RootSnort

s:
You are right, usually they tell you to keep feeding. The milk comes through the incision site, but it helps things heal. I would ask a lactation consultant to refer you to another surgeon for a second opinion.


----------



## buttercup

have you tried lechicin? I had a plugged duct that I could notget rid of. Finally took the supplement and my milk was finally flowing.

http://www.kellymom.com/nutrition/vi.../lecithin.html
http://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/....html#lecithin


----------



## randomacts

I agree with Rootsnort. BM is the BEST for healing all types of wounds. You may want to try feeding off the breast now that you are healing. I bet it would help!!

I am so glad you figured out the problem!!


----------



## trinimommy

nak

thanks guys...i will try the lecethin forr any plugged ducts in the future...2 late for that now.

I go for my first follow up 2morrow for them to check the incision site, check the packing and repack it i guess...wish someone could give me some insight on that process becuz i dont know what to expect. They said it should be 2-3 weeks to heal.

The dr is waiting for the culture to come back to make sur it is not mrsa...dont know if he is just trying to scare me or what. He said if I feed from that side I am putting my baby in danger and may just want to stop breastfeeding.







:


----------



## GooeyRN

Keep nursing on the unaffected side. You can nurse from just one side for years if you choose to. I had an abcess on my left side with nipple necrosis and I chose to let that side dry up. (I could not take the pain, the repeated mastitis, and I had plenty of milk on the other side, and dd was already 16 months old) It's up to you if you nurse on that side again or not in the future. I would personally wait to see if it was MRSA before nursing on that side again. I don't know if you should pump it or not. I think you need to see a very experienced IBCLC to help you make a decision. Kudo's to you for not weaning b/c of this! So many people quit when they have a major road block like this. You certainly are dedicated!

Don't feel guilty about the formula. Thats exactly what formula is for! Cases like yours! It's nice to have a EBM stash in the freezer, but not everyone can do that for many reasons. You have no reason to feel guilt.


----------



## trinimommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GooeyRN* 
Keep nursing on the unaffected side. You can nurse from just one side for years if you choose to. I had an abcess on my left side with nipple necrosis and I chose to let that side dry up. (I could not take the pain, the repeated mastitis, and I had plenty of milk on the other side, and dd was already 16 months old) It's up to you if you nurse on that side again or not in the future. I would personally wait to see if it was MRSA before nursing on that side again. I don't know if you should pump it or not. I think you need to see a very experienced IBCLC to help you make a decision. Kudo's to you for not weaning b/c of this! So many people quit when they have a major road block like this. You certainly are dedicated!

Don't feel guilty about the formula. Thats exactly what formula is for! Cases like yours! It's nice to have a EBM stash in the freezer, but not everyone can do that for many reasons. You have no reason to feel guilt.


nak

thank u so much...i am nursing on 1 side now..

do u have anyinsight on the woud packing and repacking? it ha me petrified since i dont know what to expect...


----------



## GooeyRN

You are going to feel it when they do it... If you have no allergies or any problems with Ibuprophen I would take some about 45 minutes before having it done. Are they going to have you do the packings after a few times, or will you have to keep going in?


----------



## trinimommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GooeyRN* 
You are going to feel it when they do it... If you have no allergies or any problems with Ibuprophen I would take some about 45 minutes before having it done. Are they going to have you do the packings after a few times, or will you have to keep going in?

think i keep going in...i would proably prefer that...i dont wanna see it...i dont even want to take off the dressing to change it becuz i dont wanna c it...i am a big baby...


----------



## GooeyRN

You aren't a baby. A lot of people are like that. I am kind of twisted in that I like seeing that kind of stuff, I wonder if that is what drew me into being a medical surgical nurse.


----------



## bscal

I just now saw this thread... but I wanted to let you know I successfully nursed on one breast after repeated plugged ducts and mastitis 3 times on the left side. After the third bout of mastitis when I was so engorged I couldn't get my DD to latch on at all and pumping was excruciating I finally gave up on that side and used the cabbage leaves to dry it up. My DD was 5 or 6 mos at the time and continued to nurse on the right side only until she was 10 mos. I was pregnant with my DS at that time so I did need to supplement with formula as I had a drop in production. Then with DS I also had some plugged ducts on the left side as well. I switched to just nursing him on the right side when he was about 8 mos old and he's 16 mos now. My right side has no problems producing enough to feed a baby.

I do hope you feel better soon. HUGS to you hon. Keep taking those probiotics as I had thrush as well after mastitis and that makes you feel even worse. I still take them as it's just so easy for it to come back. You might also want to take soy lecithin daily to avoid any more issues with plugged ducts.

Also, please call your local LLL Leader. If you have a group nearby they are so awesome and supportive. I have 3 kids and I've nursed all of them, I still learn something from every meeting I go to, and I know when I have an issue that I have someone I can call and cry and vent about it.

HUGS again,
Beth


----------



## lanabug

This is my very first post, but I could have written your post word for word! I went through the exact same thing when my dd was 4 weeks old (she's now 8 months). I got a plugged duct that turned into mastitis. I had an atypical case of mastitis, I never ran a fever or felt like I had the flu. Because of that, the doctor's office didn't think I had mastitis and so I went untreated for too long. Anyway, to make a long story short, the plugged duct turned into an abscess that resulted in an I&D and 4 days in the hospital.

I did have MRSA, and my OB and the lactation consultants told me it was okay to nurse, as the baby was probably already colonized. In fact, she might have passed the MRSA on to me, since I had had cracked nipples! I was given Clindamycin and Erythromycin, both of which are compatible with breastfeeding.

The wound was packed, and I won't lie, the first few dressing changes were excruciating! But, if you continue to breastfeed on that side, you will heal very quickly due to the increased blood flow to the breast. And after a couple of days, I was able to do the dressing changes myself. It helps to let the water from the shower run over your shoulder onto the bandage to soften it up. Actually, pulling out the old packing is the worst part because it will be stuck. That's where the shower comes in handy. I was told to rinse the wound with sterile saline and use a piece of gauze to slightly debride the wound before repacking it. That part really was not that painful.

The wound was completely filled in in less than a month, although I do have a 2-inch scar now. And after all that, we are still nursing! My supply came back very quickly, although it doesn't produce as much as the other side.

Sorry this turned out so long. I hope you are feeling better soon, and hope that you will heal quickly!

Lana


----------



## trinimommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lanabug* 
This is my very first post, but I could have written your post word for word! I went through the exact same thing when my dd was 4 weeks old (she's now 8 months). I got a plugged duct that turned into mastitis. I had an atypical case of mastitis, I never ran a fever or felt like I had the flu. Because of that, the doctor's office didn't think I had mastitis and so I went untreated for too long. Anyway, to make a long story short, the plugged duct turned into an abscess that resulted in an I&D and 4 days in the hospital.

I did have MRSA, and my OB and the lactation consultants told me it was okay to nurse, as the baby was probably already colonized. In fact, she might have passed the MRSA on to me, since I had had cracked nipples! I was given Clindamycin and Erythromycin, both of which are compatible with breastfeeding.

The wound was packed, and I won't lie, the first few dressing changes were excruciating! But, if you continue to breastfeed on that side, you will heal very quickly due to the increased blood flow to the breast. And after a couple of days, I was able to do the dressing changes myself. It helps to let the water from the shower run over your shoulder onto the bandage to soften it up. Actually, pulling out the old packing is the worst part because it will be stuck. That's where the shower comes in handy. I was told to rinse the wound with sterile saline and use a piece of gauze to slightly debride the wound before repacking it. That part really was not that painful.

The wound was completely filled in in less than a month, although I do have a 2-inch scar now. And after all that, we are still nursing! My supply came back very quickly, although it doesn't produce as much as the other side.

Sorry this turned out so long. I hope you are feeling better soon, and hope that you will heal quickly!

Lana

nak

wow thank u so much for taking the time to respond. I am petrified of my 1st dr visit which will be today since i did not know what to expect...this is sooooo unfair. thank for giving me some insight into what will be happening. sounds like we r are having almost identical experiences.

Now, I havent fed on that side in at least 2 weeks....i wonder how much it will hurt to start back at this point with all this.

The meds they gave u...were those antibiotics? I will write them down to review with them because they dont seem very breastfeeding familiar...theyre main focus is me which is fine but my main focus is feeding my child...they gave me tylenol with codeine for pain ut i decided to use another script i had from my ob for darvocet sinc that has a lower risk...u think if i take it b4 my appt it will help at all?

All of the responding ladies thank you so much...your input is so greatly appreciated you may never know.


----------



## lanabug

For me, it really didn't hurt to nurse on that side after the I&D. It was like all the pressure was gone, so other than the incision being sore, nursing wasn't painful at all.

Yes, the meds I mentioned were antibiotics since the cultures came back positive for MRSA. I had them check and double-check in Hale to make sure they were ok for bfing. Clindamycin was an L2, I believe, and the other one was an L1, so even safer.

I would definitely take a painkiller before your appt. I was prescribed percocet in the hospital, and I think it helped for the first few dressing changes. After that, a couple of ibuprofen was all I needed.

The LC I saw told me to offer the affected breast first so that the baby would help build my supply again. She also said to pump that side after nursing, if I could stand it. I wasn't able to pump due to where my incision was, but fortunately my supply recovered anyway.

Good luck with your appt today!
Lana


----------



## trinimommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lanabug* 
For me, it really didn't hurt to nurse on that side after the I&D. It was like all the pressure was gone, so other than the incision being sore, nursing wasn't painful at all.

Yes, the meds I mentioned were antibiotics since the cultures came back positive for MRSA. I had them check and double-check in Hale to make sure they were ok for bfing. Clindamycin was an L2, I believe, and the other one was an L1, so even safer.

I would definitely take a painkiller before your appt. I was prescribed percocet in the hospital, and I think it helped for the first few dressing changes. After that, a couple of ibuprofen was all I needed.

The LC I saw told me to offer the affected breast first so that the baby would help build my supply again. She also said to pump that side after nursing, if I could stand it. I wasn't able to pump due to where my incision was, but fortunately my supply recovered anyway.

Good luck with your appt today!
Lana


thank u so much...oh where have you been all my pain? LOL

Went to my appt today...took the painkiller ahead of time. I have Darvocet...the surgeon prescribed me Tylenol with Codeine but that is an L3 so I decided to just take the darvocet...the removal of the packing was a tingly burning feeling but not all that bad...he said he may remove the rest at my next appt on Tuesday. Thankfully the culture came back that is was just staph so I am continuing on the augmentin. Still gonna keep doing my probiotics and vit c. The breast is still fully dressed and inaccessible...I think I may just wait as I already have not nursed on that side for about 2 weeks now. It may not even have any milk any more. So far I am not having any engorgement issues with it. Once it heals I will see if I am able to relactate on that side...if not guess we will just be one sided. I just shudder to think what the heck that one breast is gonna look like by the time he is done breastfeeding! LOL


----------



## trinimommy

OMG! I finally was brave enough to look at my breast...it looks SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO tiny...is it going to stay that way?

Even worse, he cut me wrong!!! I swear I said several times to do a radial cut. Instead the cut is just outside the aereola. Arhhhh... I believe that is done for aesthetic reasons but it cant be good for breastfeeding. Friggin doctors!!!!


----------

